# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Sytë janë pasqyra e shpirtit dhe dashurisë!

## DI_ANA

Thenie shume e vertete antike - syte janë pasqyre e shpirtit. Njeriu shume gjera mund t'i fsheh me sjelljet e veta, deklarimet, pamjen e vet, por asnjehere nuk mund ta fsheh reflektimin e shpirtit te syte te tij/saj....
Bebezat e syve na ngjerohen kur dikush na pelqen, ndonjehere mblidhen. Shkelqimi ne sy tregon gjendjen tone emotive dhe ate psiqike.....
 Dridherimet, fokusimi i koncetruar i shikimit jane shprehje te gjendjes sone te brendshme por ne te njejten kohe edhe reaksion ne ngacmimet nga jashte apo ne personin qe  veshtrojme....
 Ne syte tane shihet gjithçka - gjendja emotive, shendetesore, disponimi etj.

A ndihet dashuria ne syte tane?
A shprehin ato pasionin dhe deshiren per tu lidhur dhe per te dashuruar dike?

----------


## SeveN

Sic e ke thene dhe ti bebezat e syve na ngjerohen ose mblidhen kur dikush na pelqen dhe kjo eshte mese e vertete cka do te thote qe kur duam dike ate e shprehim me ane te syve tane, duam apo sduam ne eshte dicka instiktive qe smund ta shmangim! Ndonjehere mjafton vetem nje shikim qe ti leme njeriut qe na pelqen se ai eshte pjesa e jona tashme, qe ai ka filluar te zgjoje te ne nje ndjenje qe ka qene e fjetur ose me raste dhe e ndrydhur sepse jemi ne qe e kemi ndrydhur ate! Syte shprehin gjithnje ate qe ne nuk mundemi ose nuk duam te shprehim me gojen tone ndonjehere nga turpi dhe ndonjehere sepse nuk arrijme te gjejme fjalet e duhura per ta thene! 
Ma mire kur je qorr se nuk ke ca te shprehesh  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje:

----------


## Daniel Maker

nuk eshte e vertete:syt e mi qeshin edhe kur jan plot me lot per te mos ber tjeret te kuptojn gje..
sjam un aktor,thjesht pse te shkarkosh hallet e tuaja ke tjeret..

----------


## skender76

Syte hapen...Syte shofin...Syte njohin...Syte qeshin...Syte flasin...Syte endrrojn...Syte kerkojn...Syte magjepsin...Syte te magjepsin...Syte dashurojn...Syte gezohen...Syte dyshojn...Syte genjejne...Syte fshehin...Syte tremben...Syte te trembin...Syte lotojn...Syte thahen...Syte mbyllen per mos me u hap ma.

----------


## Nyx

E vertet shprehja "syte pasqyra e shpirtit" veshtiresia eshte te gjesh ate "pasqyre" ku shohim shpirtin tone :shkelje syri:

----------


## neperka70

> Syte hapen...Syte shofin...Syte njohin...Syte qeshin...Syte flasin...Syte endrrojn...Syte kerkojn...Syte magjepsin...Syte te magjepsin...Syte dashurojn...Syte gezohen...Syte dyshojn...Syte genjejne...Syte fshehin...Syte tremben...Syte te trembin...Syte lotojn...Syte thahen...Syte mbyllen per mos me u hap ma.


bravo.... syte jane dhe shprehin gjithcka.... varet si i perdor ...

----------


## Bejbi

Kjo shprehje eshte mese  e vertete.syte shprehin gjendjen tone emocionale kur qeshim ,kur qajme,kur kemi nje problem,kur vuajme etj.Kur jemi te dashuruar nuk ka nevoje per fjale pasi syte flasin vete.
                   CITAT:Vjen nje kohe
                                      kur syte
                                               flasin si gjuhet,
                                                            dhe gjuhet si celesat
                                                                              hapin zemrat.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Syte hapen...Syte shofin...Syte njohin...Syte qeshin...Syte flasin...Syte endrrojn...Syte kerkojn...Syte magjepsin...Syte te magjepsin...Syte dashurojn...Syte gezohen...Syte dyshojn...Syte genjejne...Syte fshehin...Syte tremben...Syte te trembin...Syte lotojn...Syte thahen...Syte mbyllen per mos me u hap ma.


Pershkrim i bukur!

----------


## Sa Kot

Nuk e mendoj dashurine si dicka qe varet nga syte por nga ngjarjet qe perjeton me dike, sidomos ne momentet me kritike kur duhen prova te forta.

Ti mund te kesh rene ne dashuri me dike me ane te syve, por kjo s'do te thote qe ne rast nevoje ai person do e gjeje ne vetvete qe te te ndihmoje.

Nderkohe qe dikush te cilit ti as qe ja kene vene re syte ndonjehere mund te te ndodhet aq prane saqe pa e kuptuar fare ti te ka treguar se sa te do.

Dashuria jeton ne nje dimension me te larte se xhingla mingla te tipit jo syri jo veshi jo kerthiza.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

*nuk jam dakort me "sakot"....

besoj se kur ti je para njeriut qe do arrin ta kuptosh sesa i perfshire eshte edhe ai ...dhe keshtu arrin ta kuptosh gjendjen emotive dhe psiqike sic e ka thene edhe DI_ANA......

jam shum dakort me thenien se syte jane pasqyre e shpirtit....dhe kete e kam vertetuar sot me shum se kurre..............*

----------


## Sa Kot

> *nuk jam dakort me "sakot"....
> 
> besoj se kur ti je para njeriut qe do arrin ta kuptosh sesa i perfshire eshte edhe ai ...dhe keshtu arrin ta kuptosh gjendjen emotive dhe psiqike sic e ka thene edhe DI_ANA......
> 
> jam shum dakort me thenien se syte jane pasqyre e shpirtit....dhe kete e kam vertetuar sot me shum se kurre..............*


Njeriu eshte ne gjendje te prodhoje aq shume gjendje emotive e psiqike me aq mjeshtersi saqe do ishte budalliku me i madh sikur te dilje ne konkluzione vetem duke i pare syte.

Plus qe pasqyrat gjithmone genjejne, ka nje arsye pse ekziston si shprehje. Gjithsesi shpresoj qe ajo qe ke vertetuar sot te ngelet e vertete neser, dukesh shume e entuziasmuar.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

syte jane pasqyra e shpirtit dhe zemres kur shef thell ne syte e nje neriu i shikon cfar ndjen ai njeriu kur njeri eshte i merzitur apo i gezuar syte qeshin dhe qajne gezohen dhe friksohen  >> nese dikush te sheh me lot ne sy duaje sepse ka frik se mos te humbet<< prandaj gjithmon shifni ne syte e njerzve

----------


## Adaes

Edhe syt i komandon po te doje njeriu...Un se besoj interpretimin e gjendjes se njeriut permjet syve...Ka te bej pastaj edhe sa i\e fort je qe mos ta besh veten qe te tjeret te te kuptojn...Un e di se ca shprehi me syt e mi ateher kur duhet,dhe e di prap se ca duhet tu msheh te tjerve...nqs do flisnin syt,sdo ekzistonte genjeshtra,mashtrimi e kto,sepse vetem tu i pa robt ne sy do ta kuptoje se ca esht e verteta,e kjo sndodh pothujse asnjeher....

----------


## Izadora

> syte jane pasqyra e shpirtit dhe zemres kur shef thell ne syte e nje neriu i shikon cfar ndjen ai njeriu kur njeri eshte i merzitur apo i gezuar syte qeshin dhe qajne gezohen dhe friksohen  >> nese dikush te sheh me lot ne sy duaje sepse ka frik se mos te humbet<< prandaj gjithmon shifni ne syte e njerzve



e drejte syte jane pasqyr e shpirtit

----------


## PINK

syte jane , po ama duhet te kesh dhe sy shqiponje ... te deportosh direkt te shpirti .  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Adaes

hahahaha...apo kjo tjetra...
Ajo i thot:Shpirt,lexoj ne syt e tua qe me do... dhe ky i thot: Qenke analfabete  :perqeshje:

----------


## Dajti

> syte jane , po ama duhet te kesh dhe sy shqiponje ... te deportosh direkt te shpirti .


..e pranoj qe syte jane pasqyre e shpirtit..une per vehte mund te shikoj dhe lexoj vetem emocionet dhe ndjenjat e theksuara te.. gezimit ..hidherimit..aprovimit dhe disaprovimit..keto jane te vetmet qe une mund te kuptoj nga syte e tjetrit/tjetres.

Une nuk kuptoj syte e sinqerte nga syte mashtrues ..dhe  kur bashkefolesi i ve qellim vehtes te me mashtroje..une besoj dhe mashtrohem kollaj..jam mashtruar disa here ..dhe behet fjale per mashtrime qe krijojne dhimbje qe te mundojne sa te jetosh ..

..pra me shume anoj nga *PINK*-u..qe duhet te keshe sy-shqiponje ose sy-psikollogu qe te depertosh ne thellesi te tjetrit..une nuk kam as sy-shqiponje dhe as sy-psikollogu..mua me shiko pa frike drejte e ne sy dhe me thuaj..Dajti me beso pa frike..dhe une do te besoj..pa lexuar aspak ne syte e ty ..qe ti ndoshta po mundohesh te me  mashtrosh.

----------


## PINK

> ..e pranoj qe syte jane pasqyre e shpirtit..une per vehte mund te shikoj dhe lexoj vetem emocionet dhe ndjenjat e theksuara te.. gezimit ..hidherimit..aprovimit dhe disaprovimit..keto jane te vetmet qe une mund te kuptoj nga syte e tjetrit/tjetres.
> 
> Une nuk kuptoj syte e sinqerte nga syte mashtrues ..dhe  kur bashkefolesi i ve qellim vehtes te me mashtroje..une besoj dhe mashtrohem kollaj..jam mashtruar disa here ..dhe behet fjale per mashtrime qe krijojne dhimbje qe te mundojne sa te jetosh ..
> 
> ..pra me shume anoj nga *PINK*-u..qe duhet te keshe sy-shqiponje ose sy-psikollogu qe te depertosh ne thellesi te tjetrit..une nuk kam as sy-shqiponje dhe as sy-psikollogu..mua me shiko pa frike drejte e ne sy dhe me thuaj..Dajti me beso pa frike..dhe une do te besoj..pa lexuar aspak ne syte e ty ..qe ti ndoshta po mundohesh te me  mashtrosh.


E di qe me pelqen menyra si shprehesh ti Dajt . Ska nevoje fare te ti shoh syte ty une .  :Lulja3: 

e di qe ka te bej dhe besimi ne fakt . Sikur ta imponon tjetri. Luan faktore kryesore ne kete raportin sy-pasqyre - shpirt. Se ne fakt , duhet vene themeli  .. baza.. Besimi qe te arrish te shohesh syte e shpirtit.

----------


## Darius

> Luan faktore kryesore ne kete raportin sy-pasqyre - shpirt. Se ne fakt , duhet vene themeli  .. baza.. Besimi qe te arrish te shohesh syte e shpirtit.


..add some popcorn and a big coke. Next...!!!

----------


## Eve

po, syte vertet jan pasqyra e shpirtit.

----------

